# Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?



## baitcast1 (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

  ich wollte mal fragen wie Ihr folgendes handhabt.
  Wie am Beispiel der Shimano CI4 Technik zu sehen ist, werden die Rollen immer leichter.
  Ich habe mir neulich extra eine 5000er (obwohl von der Größe eine 3000er gereicht hätte) Shimano Rarenium CI4 gekauft und damit meine 2,70 Shimano Speedmaster 50-100g XH bestückt. Fehlanzeige! Die Rute ist sogar ohne Köder noch sehr Kopflastig.
  Habe noch eine 2,40er Shimano Lesath und wollte die mit einer Daiw Infinity Zaion
  beglücken. Selbes Problem. Ich kann doch nicht alle meine Ruten mit zusätzlichen Gewichten am Heck austarieren. Das ist doch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.
  Ein langer Angeltag mit einer Kopflastigen Rute ist echt anstrengend.
  Warum machen sich die Hersteller da keinen Kopf? Was macht Ihr denn so?
  Danke
  Alex


----------



## jkc (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

Hi, 

ehm, warum machst Du Dir da keinen Kopf drüber, springst auf den Hype der Hersteller an und kaufst Dir, für Dich zu leichte Rollen?!:q

Mit ner Slammer wäre das nicht passiert.

Duck und Weg...#h


----------



## Mr. Gingles (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

versuch doch an der rute ein kontergewicht am ende anzubringen. müßte doch eigentlich gehen.

hier ist eine gute erklärung finde ich:

http://barsch-alarm.de/News/article/sid=855.html


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

Prof. Tinca hat diese Thematik erst kürzlich in einem Artikel beleuchtet:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/dezember-2010/balance-von-spinnruten.html


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

Moinsen!

ich hab mir mittlerweile gewöhnt die Rute vor der Rolle zu greifen und bei Möglichkeit nur noch den kleinen Finger um den Rollenfuß zu legen.
Dadurch hat mal erstmal ein besseres Gefühl mit der Rute und man kann durch leichtes Verschieben der Rollenhand die Lastigkeit gut ausgleichen.

Bei der Combi Rocke 902 mit 4er Twinpower liegt der Schwerpunkt z.B. mittig des Vorgriffes, hier liegt bei mir der Mittelfinger der Rollenhand an. Der Zeigefinger liegt lang an der Rute an und hat direkten Kontakt zum Blank.

Anbringen irgendwelcher Gewichte wäre für mich immer nur der letzte Ausweg.

Phuu liest sich irgendwie kompliziert ist aber eigentlich ganz einfach, einfach mal austesten.


----------



## snorreausflake (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> ich hab mir mittlerweile gewöhnt die Rute vor der Rolle zu greifen und bei Möglichkeit nur noch den kleinen Finger um den Rollenfuß zu legen.


Mach ich auch so, aber irgendwann ist mal Schluß weil man dann am Startring hängt

@ TE : es sind Stangeruten und jeder hält die Rute anders oder packt ne andere Rolle drunter, das geht in der Serie einfach nicht.
Entweder austarrieren wie im super bebilderten Bericht von Professor Tinca oder sich mal eine Rute bauen lassen


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

Ach watt Mut zur Lücke! 

Ne Spaß bei Seite, dann muss halt der letzte Ausweg (siehe Link vom Franzl) her. Aber selbst bei meiner Pilkrute ist dieses nicht nötig.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

...glaubst du das es einen Unterschied gemacht hätte wenn du ne normale Infinity Q genommen hättest? Die wiegt soviel ich weiß nur 5gr mehr.

Das hat nichts mit den Rollen zu tun, damit man eine kopflastige Rute ausbalanciert bekommt muss man teilweise ne Brandungsrolle ranschrauben.... was keiner braucht.

Stangenruten werden einfach nicht ordentlich ausbalanciert, da sowas mehr Gewicht bringt, wie sonst können manche Hersteller mit Ultraleichten Ruten werben?


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> wie sonst können manche Hersteller mit Ultraleichten Ruten werben?



Das ist nun aber nicht fair, versuch es mal aus einer anderen Perspektive zu betrachten!
Wie sollen die wissen welche Rolle in welcher Größe dran geschraubt wird?

Eine Rute ohne Rolle ausbalancieren macht irgendwie wenig Sinn oder?! #h


----------



## Ulli3D (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

Wer kennt noch die Ruten mit den 2 verschiebbaren Ringen als Rollenhalter, in Frankreich findet man die noch, da gibt es keine Probleme mit dem Ausbalancieren, da verschiebt man die Rolle auf dem Griffstück, bis es passt.


----------



## Nolfravel (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

Der Martin Obelt hat das hier doch schon sooooo oft geschrieben.

Eine kopflastige Rute mit einer Rolle auszugleichen funktioniert nicht.

Die meisten Angler halten die Rute doch direkt über dem Rollenhalter und daher ist dieser Punkt auch der "Dreh-Punkt" sprich es funktioniert schon allein in der Theorie nicht.


Böses Böses Shimano, dass sie Ci4 eingebaut haben#d#d#d

Dabie passt so eine 2500er Rarenium doch so gut an meine Barschrute(n)....



JP


----------



## daci7 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> wie sonst können manche Hersteller mit Ultraleichten Ruten werben?


 
Genau da liegt der Hund begraben, glaube ich.
Solange bei Ruten und bei Rollen ein Hauptkriterium zum Kaufen das niedrige Gewicht ist und diese auch einzeln produziert und vermarktet werden, solange wird es das Problem auch geben.

Wie siehts eigentlich bei Ruten und Rollen aus, die vom hersteller soz. füreinander gemacht wurde, sprich zur gleichen Serie gehören? Ist ne Fireblood-Fireblood Kombination in vernünftigen Größen denn gut austariert?


----------



## angelpfeife (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Der Martin Obelt hat das hier doch schon sooooo oft geschrieben.
> 
> Eine kopflastige Rute mit einer Rolle auszugleichen funktioniert nicht.
> 
> ...


|good: Genau so hab ichs im Physikunterricht beigebracht gekriegt und genau so sind meine Erfahrungen aus der Praxis. So wie ich die Rute halte ( Rollenfuß wird wie der Abzug einer Pistole nur mim Zeigefinger gehalten) liegt das Gewicht der Rolle sogar noch vor dem Drehpunkt - ist also (für mich) völlig sinnlos ne schwerere Rolle dran zu schraube


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> |good: Genau so hab ichs im Physikunterricht beigebracht gekriegt und genau so sind meine Erfahrungen aus der Praxis. So wie ich die Rute halte ( Rollenfuß wird wie der Abzug einer Pistole nur mim Zeigefinger gehalten) liegt das Gewicht der Rolle sogar noch vor dem Drehpunkt - ist also (für mich) völlig sinnlos ne schwerere Rolle dran zu schraube






So halte ich die Rute auch.Bleibt als einziges dann das Kontergewicht im Griffende,oder halt mit der Kopflastigkeit
leben.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FehmarnAngler (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Eine Rute ohne Rolle ausbalancieren macht irgendwie wenig Sinn oder?! #h


 

Doch, denn da es nahezu unmöglich ist nur übers Rollengewicht die Rute zu balancieren (außer man nähme ne Brandungsrolle, die aber zu groß ist)... was schon mehrfach geschrieben wurde. Wenn eine Rute von Anfang an ausbalanciert oder zumindestens etwas balanciert wurde, ist die Balance so oder so besser als bei einer nicht balancierten. Ich habs schon bei einigen Ruten probiert, sehr kopflastig und wenig kopflastig. Mit meiner knapp 300gr schweren Infinity Zaion war die Combo nur minimal mehr kopflastig als mit einer ~400gr schweren Sahara 4000. Und ne 500gr oder schwerere Spinnrolle der Größe ~4000 habe ich noch nirgends gesehen. 


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

So verstanden Jochen, jedoch reden wir hier ja nicht darüber die Rute mit der Rolle ins Gleichgewicht zu bringen sondern die Combo am Ende im der Waage in der Hand halten zu können.
Und dafür muss die Kombination meiner Meinung nach komplett sein.

Bei meiner Pilkrute (Shimano Aspire Multipilk) ist das ganz gut gelöst, 
da man hier die Rolle bzw den Halter komplett verschieben kann.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> So verstanden Jochen, jedoch reden wir hier ja nicht darüber die Rute mit der Rolle ins Gleichgewicht zu bringen sondern die Combo am Ende im der Waage in der Hand halten zu können.
> Und dafür muss die Kombination meiner Meinung nach komplett sein.


 

Hää? Ist das nicht das selbe? #c


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> So verstanden Jochen, jedoch reden wir hier ja nicht darüber die Rute mit der Rolle ins Gleichgewicht zu bringen sondern die Combo am Ende im der Waage in der Hand halten zu können.
> Und dafür muss die Kombination meiner Meinung nach komplett sein.
> 
> Bei meiner Pilkrute (Shimano Aspire Multipilk) ist das ganz gut gelöst,
> da man hier die Rolle bzw den Halter komplett verschieben kann.





FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Hää? Ist das nicht das selbe? #c



Jup Jochen ist dasgleiche #h

Wenn Kai genau drüber nachdenkt, wird er auch merken was er grade geschrieben hat  #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

Okay nochmal von vorne 

Du hattest ja die fehlende Balancierung der Ruten als bewusste Vernachlässigung der Hersteller bezeichnet damit sie Ihre Ruten als möglichst leicht bewerben können.

Das halte ich für unfair dem Hersteller gegenüber da ich es für sinnlos halte da die so schön austarierte Rute durch die Rolle ja wieder "versaut" wird.

Wenn wir uns schon Gedanken zu dem Thema machen, dann sollten wir auch so konsequent sein und die olle Gerte am Ende fischbar! also mit Rolle perfekt aus tariert haben, alles andere halte ich für halbe Sachen was weniger mein Ding ist.

Es geht also nicht darum den Stock mit der Rolle zu tarieren, das kannste wie angemerkt eh vergessen, sondern wenn man sich schon die Mühe macht die ganze Nummer vernünftig in Waage bringt (siehe Andis Magazinbeitrag). 

Oder es halt mit den Tipps versucht (Rutenhaltung oder Features der Hersteller) die hier schon genannt wurden.

Ich hoffe ich konnte meine wirren Gedanken irgendwie zu Papier bringen...


----------



## FehmarnAngler (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

...ändert nichts an meinem Gedanken das viele Hersteller absichtlich nur auf leichtbau bauen.


> schön austarierte Rute


 
Ist sie ja nicht, eine kopflastige Rute ist nicht austariert. Der Großteil aller Rute sind nicht austariert und müssen was reinbekommen. Und das ist ein großer Fehler. Wenn ich vom TE höre das eine Lesath kopflastig ist... man kauft sich kein Hi-End Gerät um daran rumzuschnippeln.


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

?

Wenn du eine Rute hast (nur die Rute) dann kannst du die soweit ausbalancieren, dass der Schwerpunkt etwa beim Rollenhalter liegt, oder _besser ein kleines Stück davor_.

Da es bei einer Stangenrute ja schwer ist die da angebrachte Rolle abzuschätzen, wäre so die Kopflastigkeit schonmal stark weggenommen. Also würde eine Rolle da nix "versauen". 

Optimal wäre es natürlich schon die Rute mit der Rolle zuszubalancieren, aber das wird schwer. Auch weil die Rolle ihr Gewicht fast am Drehpunkt beisteuert wird es vernachlässigbar sein, ob nun eine Role 100 g mehr wiegt oder nicht. Durch das Mehrgewicht fällt einem vielleicht die Kopflastigkeit nicht so auf - also ist das ziemlich Nachteilig.


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

Stimmt! sind sie nicht und müssen sie meiner Meinung nach auch nicht. 
Die Tarierung mache ich durch Anbau einer Rolle ja eh zunichte.

Meine handgebaut RST ist übrigens ziemlich gut in der Waage (ohne Rolle dran) ich habe da aus hier genannten Gründen noch nie einen Vorteil drin gesehen daher meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Die Tarierung mache ich durch Anbau einer Rolle ja eh zunichte.




Wieso?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*



> Wenn du eine Rute hast (nur die Rute) dann kannst du die soweit ausbalancieren, dass der Schwerpunkt etwa beim Rollenhalter liegt, oder _besser ein kleines Stück davor_


 
Es will ja bloß nicht jeder an seinen Ruten rumbasteln. Ich manchmal auch nicht. Ich bin auch noch nicht der allerkräftigste (dat kommt noch :q) und habe schon die schmerzvolle Erfahrung gemacht wenn der Arm "ausgeleiert" ist und wehtut, weil die Rute zu kopflastig ist.

Mein Kopf brummt gerade einfach nur, pure Verwirrung durch die letzten Postings #c:c


----------



## FehmarnAngler (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Wieso?


 
Das frage ich mich ja auch die ganze Zeit ?


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

Das entscheidende bei der ganzen Sache ist wie so oft der Angler.
Es kommt darauf an, wie man seine Angel hält. 

Der Drehpunkt ist im Prinzip da, wo man die Angel greift. 

Wer am Rollenhalter greift, dem hilft eine schwerere Rolle nicht viel, außer dass die Kombo halt schwerer wird  

Wer am Vorgriff (oder wie heißt das Ding?) greift, der kann über das Rollengewicht eine Kopflastigkeit in der Theorie ausgleichen - in der Praxis können da seltsame Kombinationen rauskommen... daher nur bedingt geeignet.

Das beste Ergebnis wird man sicher dann erreichen, wenn man seine komplette Kombo entsprechend seiner Greifart austariert.

Aber sagt mir lieber mal, was ich bei einer Spinnrute mit durchgehendem Korkgriff (ohne Abschlusskappe) machen kann?


----------



## angler1996 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

am Ende vorsichtig ein Löchlein bohren und dieses auffeilen auf Blankinnendurchmesser; Gewicht rein und mit Korkstopfen verschließen; ev. verscheifen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

So nun mein letzter Versuch, ansonsten müssen wir das mal live an Strand beschnacken 

Bild:

http://img576.*ih.us/img576/4410/balanceh.jpg

auf Bild 1 ist die von Jochen gewünschte aus tarierte Rute zu sehen.

auf Bild zwei wurde eine Rolle montiert, die Tarierung des Herstellers würde jetzt ja nur Sinn machen wenn der Schwerpunkt auch ja liegt wo er auf Bild 1 ist.
Kann er aber nicht weil da halt ein paar hundert Gramm auf der einen Seite der Waage hängen.

Daher meine Aussage das es keinen Sinn macht von einem Rutenhersteller ausbalancierte Rute zu verlangen.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

...Ein Stück Kork vorsichtig abnehmen, Blankloch freimachen, Gewicht reinkleben, Abschlusskappe auf den Blank machen (da wo man Kork weggenommen hat).

Ich denke schöner kann man das da nicht machen.


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

Ok - für mich als bekennender Nichtheimwerker unmöglich zu realisieren. 

Da bleibt wohl nur, nen 200g Pilker mit Klebeband am Ende des Handteils zu fixieren :q


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> So nun mein letzter Versuch, ansonsten müssen wir das mal live an Strand beschnacken
> 
> Bild:
> 
> http://img576.*ih.us/img576/4410/balanceh.jpg



Das passt doch.... 

Der Schwerpunkt auf Bild zwei liegt dann zwischen Bild 1 und der Rolle - perfekt.

Wäre die Rute nun Kopflastig (z.B. Schwerpunkt 40 cm Über den Griff) kannst du das mit der Rolle knicken. Die bleibt kopflastig. 

In deinem Beispiel bringt die Rolle nichts durcheinander. 
Würdest du den Vorgriff fassen - direkter Schwerpunkt
Würdest du die Rolle umfassen - minimale (kaum merkbare) Kopflastigkeit


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

Ich glaube ihr redet aneinander vorbei.

Die Ruten sollten für mich herstellerseitig so tariert sein dass die Rute am Rollenhalter balanciert ist.
Dann ändert sich das auch durch eine Rolle nicht . . .#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

Ich wollte nur mal dran erinnern, dass es am Rutenende schraubbare Balancegewichte gibt und gab, ob bei Balzer, Sportex oder sonstwo. Vom Prinzip her hinten ein verstecktes Gewinde mit Gewichtstückchen im Blank oder als Scheiben dazwischen geklemmt.
 Das gibt es, funktioniert auch, und man kann mit beispielswiese 5g und 10g Scheiben genau das Gegengewicht aufbauen, was man benötigt. Und auch leicht wieder verändern - die wenigsten fischen eine Rollentype über Jahrzehnte!  :q
(außer mich) :m

Wenn die Nachfrage danach groß wäre, sehr explosiv gemäß dem hier gezeigten Themeninteresse anstiege, dann hätte die Rutenbauteilelieferanten in DE auch mehr davon im Angebot! :g #6 
Also ran ans Telefon und quält ## diejenigen, die sowas nicht haben!


----------



## FehmarnAngler (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Daher meine Aussage das es keinen Sinn macht von einem Rutenhersteller ausbalancierte Rute zu verlangen.


 

Warum denn? Die Rute wird doch nicht kopflastiger wenn man eine Rolle ranhängt. Und ich habe ja geschrieben, dass die wenigsten Ruten ausbalanciert sind. Teilweise sind manche Ruten erst ein paar cm vorm Startring balanciert.




> ansonsten müssen wir das mal live an Strand beschnacken


 

Gerne doch :q ...live lässt sich sowas vielleicht auch besser erklären


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Ruten sollten *herstellerseitig so tariert sein dass die Rute am Rollenhalter balanciert ist*.
> Dann ändert sich das auch durch eine Rolle nicht . . .#6




Das wäre ein Nachteil. Wenn jemand am Vorgriff fasst, hat er eine hechlastige Combo, das wäre ungewohnt und sicherlich auch nicht toll.


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*



> Der Schwerpunkt auf Bild zwei liegt dann* zwischen* Bild 1 und der Rolle - perfekt.



Chrizzi Du hast es erfasst! :vik:

Wo ist dann der Sinn den Schwerpunkt durch die Hersteller definieren zu lassen (Bild 1) oder im schlimmsten Falle sogar durch Extragewichte (das war ja das Ausgangsargument!) positiv zu manipulieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

Für mich als RH-Greifer sollte sie am RH balanciert sein.

Für Vorgriff-Greifer weiter vorn.

Und da kommen individuell angefertigte Gewichte oder eben Schraubgewichte(wie z.B. bei der Thunderbone) ins Spiel . . .


----------



## FehmarnAngler (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

Aber eine Hecklastigkeit ist doch um einiges harmloser als eine Kopflastigkeit, oder nicht? Hebelgesetze hatte ich noch nicht in Physik (schlagt mich, ist aber so :q), aber das Griffteil ist doch so kurz, dass es kaum eine Hebelwirkung hat?


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Aber eine Hecklastigkeit ist doch um einiges harmloser als eine Kopflastigkeit, oder nicht? Hebelgesetze hatte ich noch nicht in Physik (schlagt mich, ist aber so :q), aber das Griffteil ist doch so kurz, dass es kaum eine Hebelwirkung hat?




Ist nicht ernst gemeint?|bigeyes#c

Bitte:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hebelgesetz


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

Was nun harmloser ist ist mir ehrlich gesagt erstmal egal. Wenn ich mir Gedanken über Balance mache will ich nichts von beiden sondern eine perfekt in der Hand liegende Rute die weder nach vorne noch nach hinten hängt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> *will ich nichts von beiden sondern eine perfekt in der Hand liegende Rute die weder nach vorne noch nach hinten hängt.*




Iss schon klar . . . :q:q:q


Honeyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!!!!!|director:


----------



## FehmarnAngler (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

Worauf war es bezogen? Das ich es noch nicht in der Schule hatte?

Da muss ich dich enttäuschen. Wir haben alles mögliche gemacht, aber Hebelgesetze habe ich im Physikunterricht noch nicht behandelt 

Was ich meinte:
Das Griffteil ist um einiges kürzer als das Teil übern Rollenhalter. Dadurch müsste doch eine Hecklastigkeit bei einer Rute nicht so stark ausfallen wie bei einer Kopflastigen.

Der Wikipediatext macht mich wie in so vielen Fällen nicht viel schlauer. #c


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

Ein bissel schwierig zu erklären aber es ist schon ein Unterschied ob das längere Ende(ST) oder das kürzere Ende(HT) 100gr. zuviel hat.

Je nach Verhälntnis muss das kürzere Ende bedeutend schwerer sein um dem längeren das passende Gegengewicht zu bieten.#h


----------



## Duke Nukem (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

Einfaches Mittel gegen Kopflastigkeit….
  immer die Rute senkrecht halten….#6


  Andreas


----------



## baitcast1 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

Bin ja positiv über das Feedback überrascht. Danke für all die Antworten. Aber mal ehrlich...wie ich sehe haben alle ähnliche Probleme und außer an der Rute rumzubasteln keine echte Lösung. Abgesehen davon, dass wir hier nur über das Rollengewicht und noch nicht den Köder zusätzlich sprechen. Ich glaube ein vernünftig verschiebarer Rollenhalter scheint die beste Lösung. Hat nur keine Speedmaster oder Lesath. Übrigens die schlecht gelaufene Fireblod hatte wohl die Möglichkeit das Gewicht am Heck anzupassen. Immerhin für den Preis....sollte Standart sein plus verschiebarer Rollenhalter.


----------



## volkerm (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

Hallo,

ich habe nicht alles gelesen, weiß aber ein wenig vom Rutenbau.
In der guten, alten Zeit wurden recht lange Kork- Hintergriffe gebaut, gern auch noch mit einem Gummiknubbel am Ende, um die Rute abstellen zu können.
Das rückte den Schwerpunkt in Rollenhalternähe.
Mit den Schäumen und Bauarten wie Skeletor rückt der Schwerpunkt natürlich nach vorn.
Nervt den Angler, drum haben wir ja heute die High- Tech Tariergewichte.
Das Gewicht im Prospekt natürlich gerne ohne Tariergewichte.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dirty Old Man (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

@ baitcast

wenn wir uns das nächste mal treffen bring  ich dir mal meine fireblood combo aus 2,7m xh + 4000 fa mit. da kommste ins träumen...

die liegt wie ein hecht laserschwert in der hand. :q


----------



## Honeyball (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> ... will ich nichts von beiden sondern eine perfekt in der Hand liegende Rute die weder nach vorne noch nach hinten hängt.


Soso, Du willst also eine Rute, die weder vorne noch hinten...:q:q:q ach lassen wir das und sagen einfach mal nur


----------



## baitcast1 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*



Dirty Old Man schrieb:


> @ baitcast
> 
> wenn wir uns das nächste mal treffen bring  ich dir mal meine fireblood combo aus 2,7m xh + 4000 fa mit. da kommste ins träumen...
> 
> die liegt wie ein hecht laserschwert in der hand. :q



Hecht-Laserschwert hört sich gut an!
Werde wohl meine Kombos anpassen müssen. Es nervt mich aber
an so teuren Ruten rumschrauben zu müssen. Sollte ich mich irgendwann mal von einer trennen wollen bekomme ich nichts mehr dafür auch wenn Sie eigentlich besser ist als im Originalzustand. Mhhhh...nicht schön. Welche hochwertigen Ruten haben denn einen vernünftigen verschiebaren Rollenhalter?
Alex


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

...Mir sind bis auf die Shimano Aspire Pilk und Speedmaster Game Type, welche aber Salzwasserruten sind, keine bekannt.

Die Aspire CX Spinnruten haben aber einen verstellbaren Griff, den man ein/ausschrauben kann, ist ja so ähnlich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

Manche haben auch Rollenhalter mit zwei Muttern die man von beiden Seiten festschrauben kann.
Also die Rolle weiter vorn oder hinten arretieren.#h


----------



## Duke Nukem (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> ...Mir sind bis auf die Shimano Aspire Pilk und Speedmaster Game Type, welche aber Salzwasserruten sind, keine bekannt.



Moin,

 ich habe eine Speedmaster Game Type (300cm, 10-50g) mit dem verschiebbaren Rollenhalter. Der Schwerpunkt der Rute liegt etwa 3cm vor dem Griff. Das bedeutet, dass bei montierter Rolle, selbst in vorderster Position, die Rute immer noch kopflastig ist. Meine übliche Handposition ist "kleiner Finger hinter dem Rollenfuß".
  Zur Austarierung musste ich ca. 60g an das Griffende hängen. Dabei machte es auch keinen nennenswerten Unterschied, ob eine Rarenium C14 / 5000 montiert war, oder eine 600g schwere Brandungsrolle.


  Andreas

  PS. Fragt doch mal die Hersteller was die sich dabei gedacht haben.


----------



## Duke Nukem (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Manche haben auch Rollenhalter mit zwei Muttern die man von beiden Seiten festschrauben kann.
> Also die Rolle weiter vorn oder hinten arretieren.


 

  Habe ich auch bei einer Rute, bringt realistisch 2-3cm. Also so gut wie nichts. |supergri

  Der vorgenannte verschiebbare Rollenhalter hat einen Hub von immerhin 13,5cm. Dabei darf man aber nicht ausser Acht lassen, dass bei vorderster Positionierung, das Griffteil hinter der Rolle 60cm lang ist, was m.E. ebenfalls gewöhnungsbedürftig ist.


  Andreas


----------



## baitcast1 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Das bedeutet, dass bei montierter Rolle, selbst in vorderster Position, die Rute immer noch kopflastig ist.



  Das wundert mich nicht. Vielleicht mal mit der hinteren Position versuchen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

Je weiter hinten die Rolle ist umso kopflastiger wird doch die Rute.

Bei der Savage Gear Vert.Opt., die ich mal hatte, waren das glaube ich mehr als 2-3 cm . . 
So lange Griffe mag ich nicht. 
Deshalb ist selber austarieren für mich die beste Lösung. Z.B.: *Skeletor*

Da kenne ich den Drehpunkt und kann die Flitsche sehr genau balancieren.


----------



## angler1996 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

eine andere Lösung als selber Basteln kenn ich auch nicht, wenn es perfekt werden sollte. Alles andere ist irgendwie Kompromiss-
Gruß A.


----------



## Parasol (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

Hallo,
einen vom Hersteller ausbalancierten Blank wird es wohl nicht geben. Der Balancepunkt müsste genau am Rollenhalter sein, da die Rolle selbst die Balance nicht stört, da sie in sich selbst ausbalanciert ist.
Der Balancepunkt am Rollenhalter ergibt sich aus Länge/Gewicht jeweils des Griffes und des beringten Teils der Rute. Bei langen Ruten mit mehr Ringen muss also der Teil hinter der Rolle entweder deutlich länger oder/und  deutlich schwerer werden. Dazu kommt noch die unterschiedliche Haltung (RH oder Vorgriff).
Für all diese Unterschielichkeiten kann m.E. kein Hersteller eine Rute liefern, die allen Anforderungen gerecht wird.
Also hilft nur ausgleichen durch Gewichte im Griffende, was leider das Gesamtgewicht der Combo erhöht.


----------



## Duke Nukem (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*



Parasol schrieb:


> ...Für all diese Unterschielichkeiten kann m.E. kein Hersteller eine Rute liefern, die allen Anforderungen gerecht wird....


 
  Von der Konstruktionsseite sehe ich da überhaupt kein Problem. Auf den einzelnen Zentimeter kommt es doch gar nicht an.
  Nur, die Rute würde dann 100g schwerer werden und schon will sie Keiner mehr haben.

  Sinnvoll wäre z.B. ein Innengewinde am Griffabschluss (M16). Im Auslieferungszustand wäre es mit einem Blindstopfen verschlossen und dazu gibt es dann Gewindesstangenstücke die sich einschrauben lassen. Feder drunter damit nicht klappert und gut is.


  Andreas


----------



## baitcast1 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

Genau so stelle ich mir das auch vor. Ich bekomme die blöden Endkappen erst gar nicht ab. Warm machen und zugucken wie das Gummi schmilzt? Dann ist es heiß und du musst mit der Zange ran. Alu kaputt. Nee.... das ist alles Mist. Vielleicht stelle ich mich auch blöd an aber bei der Speedmaster kriege ich das Ding nicht runter. Warum kann da kein Gewinde sein? Ich gebe Dir völlig recht!!!!


----------



## welsfaenger (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*



> Hallo,
> einen vom Hersteller ausbalancierten Blank wird es wohl nicht geben. Der Balancepunkt müsste genau am Rollenhalter sein, da die Rolle selbst die Balance nicht stört, da sie in sich selbst ausbalanciert ist.



doch gibt es. Balzer Edit. North Baltic Sea 165.

Eine extrem gut ausbalancierte Rute. Der drehpunkt befindet sich direkt vor dem Rollenhalter. Also genau am Griffpunkt. Dadurch wirkt die Rute auch so unwahrscheinlich "leicht".


----------



## welsfaenger (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

das größte Problem sehe ich beim Endkunden. Man sieht es hier im Board ja auch immer wieder. Da gucken die Leute auf das reine Gewicht der Rute und wollen unbedingt eine super leichte Rute haben. Aber wo kann man am besten Gewicht einsparen. Sicher beim Blank sind ein paar Gramm drin, aber das meiste am Gewicht spart man sich durch die "Zusatzkomponenten". Sprich Griff, Rollenhalter und Ringe. Das größte Potential bietet sicher der Griff, das ganze geht aber zu lasten Balance (logisch, hinten Gewicht weg, vorne plumbs  ).
Bestes Beispiel, die eben angesprochene Balzer im vergleich zu einer ABU Yabai. Die Balzer lt. Katalog 240gr (oder 246 ich weiß gerade nicht so genau) die Yabai irgendwo um die 180. Hört sich doch toll an, nur 180 !!!!! gr.. Dann nimmt man beide Ruten (ohne Rollen) in die Hand und glaubt da hätte jemand die Gewichtsangaben vertauscht. Die Balzer ist leicht wie eine Feder, man glaubt praktisch nix in der Hand zu haben, die Yabai wirkt dagegen deutlich schwerer. Aber erzähl mal jemanden deine Rte wiegt 240gr., der lacht ja schon fast wasste denn mit so einem schweren Knüppel willst.
Und da die Industrie das produziert was sich einfacher verkaufen lässt wird es eben immer mehr kopflastige Ruten geben.
Daher selbst schuld wer sich blind die Ruten kauft. Entweder vorher in die Hand nehmen und nicht nur kaufen weil "Shimano" oder "ABU" draufsteht (was nicht heißen soll das das schlechte Ruten sind), sondern viele Ruten einfach mal probehalten. Oder eben auf Handmade umsteigen. So werde ich es bei meinen nächsten auch machen.

Grüße


----------



## OnTheMove (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrollen zu leicht CI4 Ruten kopflastig! Was tun?*

Ich hatte das Beispiel gestern erst:

Ich hatte für einen Freund von mir bei Jenzi Mitzuki mit 270 den Griff um 10cm gekürzt und die Rute mit 90g (75g Blei + 15g durch eine andere Abschlusskappe) ausbalanciert. Ich hätte das gesicht von ihm Fotographieren müssen. Für ihn ist das quasi eine Neue Rute.

Als ich ihm gesagt hatte das das Handteil jetzt 65g (90g - 25g von den 10cm die ich abgeschnitten habe) Schwerer ist wollte er es erst nicht glauben. Aber die Wage lügt nicht 

Dashalb ist für das Balancegewicht wesentlich wichtiger als das Gesamtgewicht. 

Grüße Markus


----------

